# What species is considered the most vicious and agressive?



## winter_in_tears (Apr 17, 2009)

Which scorpion species is the most vicious, aggressive and violent? It doesn't necessarily have to me the most venomous.


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 17, 2009)

In my experience, Androctonus sp. have a real pissy attitude. I've also had Hottentotta and Parabuthus sp. go on sting frenzies whenever you disturb them in the slightest. Some Heterometrus sp. I've owned will never turn tail and run when provoked. They always stand their ground and fight like warriors.


----------



## calum (Apr 17, 2009)

tbh the individual scorpion plays a part too. but yeah I think buthids are probably the pissiest scorps..


----------



## Aztek (Apr 17, 2009)

There's not one singled out.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 21, 2009)

IME  A.bicolor.  I have seen them go crazy with the shadow of a hand or the slightest air currents.

John
];')


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 21, 2009)

Kugellager said:


> IME  A.bicolor.  I have seen them go crazy with the shadow of a hand or the slightest air currents.
> 
> John
> ];')


I had an emperor that acted the same way. But I agree MOST A. bicolors I've had tend to be pissy.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 21, 2009)

andros for sure! my bicolors have been particularly nasty. more so than others i have had...


----------



## Newports (Apr 22, 2009)

Is it bad if my bicolor is too calm?  It doesn't show much anger at all.  But my australis' and especially my mauri's are crazy.  My mauri's just start whacking the air and their peice of cork when I walk near them. And the fights they put with meal worms and roach nymphs are pretty cool, very fast.  I really got to film it one day.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 22, 2009)

haha, no! one of my bicolors is calm enough to hold (not that i do that ) while the other goes ballistic at the drop of a pin. different 'personalities' if you will. not to say that the calm one can't be quite aggressive at times though...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 23, 2009)

My vote goes for A. australis.... especially the little ones, they seem more feisty!


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm going to go with the one that stings you. (I know cliche answer for this type of question).

The picture below is the species that came the closest to stinging me. I don't remember its name. It was found on the Western Cape Province of South Africa.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 23, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> The picture below is the species that came the closest to stinging me. I don't remember its name. It was found on the Western Cape Province of South Africa.


Looks like it could be Parabuthus mossambicensis.  They range in the area. It would probably have a pretty nasty sting.

John
];')


----------



## freeman (May 2, 2009)

i'd say Scorpio maurus have the nastiest charcter of all scorps ii've had i the past. my A.bicolor is really quite calm and when disturbed it preffers to run & hide under a rock than initiate defensive display.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> I'm going to go with the one that stings you. (I know cliche answer for this type of question).
> 
> The picture below is the species that came the closest to stinging me. I don't remember its name. It was found on the Western Cape Province of South Africa.


This is a Parabuthus planicauda. They are closely related to and often misidentified as P. capensis. P. mossambicensis does not range into the Western Cape as far as I know. In my experience P. planicauda is not aggressive. They prefer to run and hide.
The most aggressive species I have kept were Buthacus leptochelys and Nebo hierichonticus.


----------



## straywolf (May 3, 2009)

Skywalker said:


> This is a Parabuthus planicauda. They are closely related to and often misidentified as P. capensis. P. mossambicensis does not range into the Western Cape as far as I know. In my experience P. planicauda is not aggressive. They prefer to run and hide.
> The most aggressive species I have kept were Buthacus leptochelys and Nebo hierichonticus.


Hey Skywalker,

How do I differentiate  P. capensis, mossambicensis and planicauda from each other.. :?


----------



## mrflibble (May 3, 2009)

id say my juvy H.swammerdami is the most aggro ive ever seen, it hisses, stings and charges at you with it pinchers ready when you even go near it.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2009)

straywolf said:


> Hey Skywalker,
> 
> How do I differentiate  P. capensis, mossambicensis and planicauda from each other.. :?


Hi,

well, the easiest and most accurate way to ID them is by granulation pattern on the dorsal side of the II. metasomal segment. But that only works with the specimen right in front of you or if macro shots are provided. 
In this case here I based my ID on body shape, shape of the metasoma and coloration. Of course that only works if one has seen quite a few specimen of each species.


----------



## winter_in_tears (May 7, 2009)

cool! thanks for all the input.


----------



## burmish101 (May 7, 2009)

The 5 Tityus bahiensis ive kept for a short time years ago were psycho. The slightest bump of their deli cup and they went nuts stinging the dirt and everything. They were extemely sting friendly.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 8, 2009)

I have been told that the "Death Stalkers" were the baddest in the valley. I was told by many to stay away from them. I heard that the "Thick Tailed Scorpions" were also bad. Only one I want to even venture on with is B. Jacksoni.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 9, 2009)

The first one to sting you


----------



## bjaeger (May 9, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> I have been told that the "Death Stalkers" were the baddest in the valley. I was told by many to stay away from them. I heard that the "Thick Tailed Scorpions" were also bad. Only one I want to even venture on with is B. Jacksoni.


My Death Stalkers are pretty docile


----------



## reverendsterlin (May 9, 2009)

bjaeger said:


> My Death Stalkers are pretty docile


and mine runs from everything, still not going to tempt fate with my finger lol.


----------



## James H (May 9, 2009)

I have a adult male H. spadix that when I open its container to feed him, his tail goes up and the venom starts to flow without any pestering on my part.


----------



## ThomasH (May 9, 2009)

James H said:


> I have a adult male H. spadix that when I open its container to feed him, his tail goes up and the venom starts to flow without any pestering on my part.


I would have to agree, spadix is INSANE! I have an adult as well, I'm thinking male too just by pectines. Mine looked docile from a far and then when I touched the bark in its deli cup, it went Eminem on me! It tries to pinch, flails its tail and goes wild. I pinned its tail and it went contortionist on me and pinched my finger! I love it though. Biggest and probably the best of all of my scorpions. Beautiful and eats like a champ.
TBH


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 13, 2009)

my emperor youngsters are extremely aggressive, all 12 of them. Very fast and strong.

I thought this was a passive and laid back scorp?


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 14, 2009)

from about 30 odd species i used to keep, Mesobuthus tamulus has to get my vote, those things were scary, and you couldnt even see their tail move, thats how fast they were!


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 14, 2009)

I have an H.Spinifer that has a pretty bad attitude .


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 14, 2009)

i would say androctonus amoreuxi,.most aggressive one of andros.


----------



## Bothrops (Nov 15, 2009)

Nebo hierichonticus is my vote


----------



## Michiel (Nov 17, 2009)

I have some specimens belonging to species like Grosphus grandidieri, Rhopalurus princeps and Tityus cf. nematochirus that have serious impulsecontrol issues


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 17, 2009)

could it be that the most aggressive are also the most active?


----------



## Michiel (Nov 18, 2009)

god damned I hate computers, I just typed 76 million text here and because of that damn explorer crap program it's gone now. Oh well, life sucks and then you die. Too bad.

winter in tears, yes and no! Both is possible. Human and animal behaviour is like an equasion with many variables. you cannot make generalizations.

Agression is the use of intentional violence or force, only humans are agressive, imo. Animals are defensive and only use force when threatened or pestered.


----------



## Kugellager (Nov 18, 2009)

A.bicolor - they go nuts over just a shadow or stirring of the air.
S.mesaensis, L.quinquestriatus, A.australis...other crazy species.

IME/IMO A.amoreuxi is pretty calm - the ones I have had were.

John
];')


----------



## paul fleming (Nov 19, 2009)

A.australis I thought were fine....always thought LQ's and amoreuxi were the worst...may be wrong though


----------



## micheldied (Nov 19, 2009)

Michiel said:


> Agression is the use of intentional violence or force, only humans are agressive, imo. Animals are defensive and only use force when threatened or pestered.


not necessarily true!
many animals display aggression.
such as mammals,and even fish.


----------

